
Lime ordered to remove scooters off Gold Coast streets ‘in two hours’ - jboles
https://www.smh.com.au/national/queensland/lime-ordered-to-remove-scooters-off-gold-coast-streets-in-two-hours-20181227-p50ohu.html
======
reecestart
It's not long before this will end up happening:
[https://www.instagram.com/birdgraveyard/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/birdgraveyard/?hl=en)

